# Land for lease, Clinch Co. & more



## Just 1 More (Feb 28, 2006)

NO LONGER AVAILABLE.. LEASED OUT 2006


----------



## cml32063 (Feb 28, 2006)

*email me info please*

hey send me some info on these.......i hunt in clinch and was wonder were this is......thanks..cml32063@yahoo.com


----------



## tman (Feb 28, 2006)

I am very very very interested in the small 716 acre lease.  PLEASE send me an email @ tman51181@hotmail.com

Thanks very much,

Travis Hughes


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 28, 2006)

You both have e-mails.. 2 maps sent.. one big overall and one a little more zoomed in.. Crappy maps but the best I have right now


----------



## DEERSLAYER55 (Feb 28, 2006)

*Lease*

I am very   interested in the 1138 and 3538 acre leases. PLEASE send me  all info! To jerryhartman@remax.net

Thanks    Jerry


----------



## gobblingghost (Feb 28, 2006)

I would be interested in joining a club if one forms. Would like to see map of area.


----------



## goodoleboy1012000 (Feb 28, 2006)

*Yea me too*

If someone forms a club over there please let me know I have cash standing by.

- jason


----------



## Gillis (Jan 5, 2007)

*hunting land*



Just 1 More said:


> 3 tracts in Clinch Co. $7.00 per acre
> 
> 716 Acres
> 
> ...



Please send more info and map at dobielstrickland@yahoo.com or 912-230-0740


----------



## Just 1 More (Jan 5, 2007)

Gillis said:


> Please send more info and map at dobielstrickland@yahoo.com or 912-230-0740



Did you see the date on the post??? you're kind of late


----------



## kscsb93 (Jan 9, 2007)

Can you e-mail info on these leases in Clinch county? Where? Type of land? Etc. Thanks, Kevin


----------



## Just 1 More (Jan 9, 2007)

kscsb93 said:


> Can you e-mail info on these leases in Clinch county? Where? Type of land? Etc. Thanks, Kevin



Read the post above yours


----------



## BKA (Jan 9, 2007)

Just 1 More said:


> Read the post above yours



Some people just don't pay much attention.


----------



## Just 1 More (Jan 9, 2007)

I edited the original post,, that should fix things


----------



## BKA (Jan 9, 2007)

So what are you trying to say?  You're looking for members????


----------



## Just 1 More (Jan 9, 2007)

BKA said:


> So what are you trying to say?  You're looking for members????



I don't even know the guy who leased it and never heard from him again once I put him in touch..


----------

